# Place of Birth Error .



## BoYka (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi dears ,
I got the same issue of my Place of Birth today i went to sadder Passport office for my Correction and i told them that i have my KUWAIT birth certificate but i need to change my Place of Birth on my Passport, first they were totally Rude and treating with the Rude behaviour, then I argued so many times and after a Long time they told me that we can’t change your matter on this Current Passport you have to make or get the New one no matter what . So i had no other Options to do so finally i had to agree on this Stupid decision of Passport officers so finally i have submitted again the forms for my new Passport , if someone is confused here so dont think that you just can change your Place of Birth NO , NEVER . They won’t do this even though they can . Also i took my whole Documents with me and my parents too . But they don’t listen to anyone they always take their own actions . I am very disappointed by Pakistani Government Officers . Seriously their behaviour’s and their way or talking is totally **** for Customers .


----------

